# Water dish dangers.



## Avicularia Man (Jan 16, 2010)

Last night, well actually this morning. Anyways at 2:45 a.m., I decided to see if my 1/2" A. Metallica had climbed any in it's new cage. When I looked in on it, I noticed it was sitting weird and all wet. There was also a wet path leading from it's water dish straight to it. The a. Metallica was sitting on a leaf about an inch above the water. Well seeing it was all wet, not moving and sitting weird, I decided to open the cage and blow on it a bit just to make sure it was alive. No movement. So I pulled the fake plant out with the T on it and touched it and nothing. At this point I was upset. Well I thought of these forums and all the close call comebacks that people had using a wet ICU. Well I told my girl to get some toilet paper. I put it in the A. metallica's old cage and sat my T on the dry paper all the time thinking my spider was dead and this was really a waste of my time, but figured I would at least give it until this morning. As I laid in bed, I kept thinking about my dead T and couldn't sleep. After 20 minutes of not getting to sleep, I decided to go look and see if there was any sign of life. Well to my surprise, my  now had uncurled all it's legs and had them all spread out like normal and I was so happy but wasn't sure it was alive just yet. So I opened the cage and touched it and it ran a few steps and stopped. I was so happy at this point. Well I left it in the dry ICU until this morning and put it back in it's cage. Needless to say, I removed it's water dish and will NOT be putting it back in with it until it reaches 1" like my A. Versicolor. When it gets that big, it will be safe to use the bottle cap again for a water dish. It will just get it's water from it's food and from it's cage walls when I mist until it grows.

So to all those that told me not to worry about my small T's being safe with a water dish that is bigger than them. Stop giving advice, you don't know enough to be giving advice. For now on, my T's will have to have the leg span of it's water dish before it gets that water dish. Until then, it's water will come from food and misting. I am just happy my T pulled through. Lesson learned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Jan 16, 2010)

Whoever told you to put the a water dish in with a sling that small was out of their mind.  Most people don't put one in until it's at least 2" in size.  Happy to hear that she's pulling through for you though.  Although I don't see any problem with you putting one in so long as the tarantula is as long as the dish is wide and taller than the depth of the dish (the general rule of thumb taken from TKG).


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 16, 2010)

1/2" is a little small for a waterdish.  Did you have pebbles or anything in it to make it too shallow for the T to submerge?


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jan 16, 2010)

Ensuring there are water droplets on the container provided by misting, is all that is required for the water needs of T's and slings under 2 inches.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 16, 2010)

Jilly1337 said:


> 1/2" is a little small for a waterdish.  Did you have pebbles or anything in it to make it too shallow for the T to submerge?


No, the cap is pretty shallow already and I don't keep much water in it, but I clearly had enough in it to be a threat. But no worries now. the dish won't be put back in until my A. Metallica is 1". I just took my tape measure to the cap, it is 1/4" deep. and was less than half full.


----------



## cobaltbrew (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm happy your T pulled through! I'll be sure to keep this in mind when I get my new sling(s).


----------



## Jilly1337 (Jan 16, 2010)

Even when they are full grown, I always put some beads, marbles, rocks or shells in the water dish making a variation in depth where some high parts are out of the water entirely and the low parts make little pools for them to drink from.  The bigger the T, the deeper and bigger the low parts can be.  It also prevents prey items from drowning.


----------



## Xian (Jan 16, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> ....my T's will have to have the leg span of it's water dish before it gets that water dish. Until then, it's water will come from food and misting. I am just happy my T pulled through. Lesson learned.


That is a very good rule of thumb, and for the little guys the pebbles is also good advise.


----------



## Kirsten (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm glad your little one made it!:clap:  I am planning on getting a wee A. versicolor or A. avic and am nervous about it.  I'm going to try for a 1" or more so I won't be so worried. I  keep the water dishes with pebbles in them for my G. Rosea (about grown) and the new B. vagans I just got for my son so that the crickets won't drown. If they are safe, I figure the spider must be.  These spiders keep us up and worried just as much as our kids did when young don't they?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you have links to posts/threads where people told you it was ok to use a water dish at that size?


----------



## curiousme (Jan 16, 2010)

I have always heard and recommended 2" for a bottle cap water dish.


----------



## Ether Imp (Jan 16, 2010)

I'd think anything over 1 inch (maybe 1.5) would be fine with a water bottle cap as long as you put a small pebble or flat rock (like a ramp) leading into/out of the cap. 

Obviously you don't want to put a waterdish in your T's enclosure that is big enough for him/her to swim in.

Beyond that, slings smaller than 1-1.5 inches probably don't need that much moisture anyway... Just use a light misting on one wall of the enclosure every few days.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Do you have links to posts/threads where people told you it was ok to use a water dish at that size?


No, it was back when I first joined. I am not hunting for it. Why do you ask, you going to run in and correct them?


----------



## Wonnetz (Jan 16, 2010)

mayb a one of those small water bottle caps would've been bettr


----------



## Redneck (Jan 17, 2010)

You are right that was an ignorant post.. Sorry for that..

You can read post #11 Search engine found this.. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=129765&highlight=slings+water+dish+drown

Glad to hear your critter lived..


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 17, 2010)

Quite frankly, there are a lot of individuals on this forum that give incorrect information.  It is the blind leading the blind, and it is frustrating.  In most cases it's fairly harmless, but in this case, it almost killed a sling.


----------



## crawltech (Jan 17, 2010)

i find most of my slings drink from the damp substrate......


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 17, 2010)

I mist the cage yesterday and watch it drink a droplet of water from the side of the cage. Was cool seeing the droplet getting smaller and smaller as it drank it.


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 17, 2010)

i will keep this in mind thanks!


----------



## Falk (Jan 17, 2010)

It should be spelled: Avicularia metallica and not Avicularia Metallica


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 17, 2010)

Well no more arguing for me. I just figure out how to use the ignore option, so ALL are welcome to post in my threads. With that said and this thread now back on topic, my sling is still doing good. 
I got some flat marbles (the type that you would put in with fish) and put them in my roaches water dish, crickets water dish, and my daughter's 1/4" A. Hentzi water dish. As for the A. metallica, I will keep the dish out for now and continue to let it drink the droplets from when I mist.


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 17, 2010)

I use milk plastic milk bottle tops for the smaller spids and for the larger ones,a bigger dish with small fish tank gravel (boiled first)  to decrease the depth of the water....I will try to get some pics.


----------



## rvtjonny (Jan 17, 2010)

*Water dish dangers?*

just for the record, I will still continue to offer my sling water in a bowl/cap regardless. A soda cap is 30mm, I use a 16mm cap for my slings. basically its a chap stick cap cut down to make it shallow.   Glad to hear that the sling is ok though..
_Note:_ I am not giving advice, and if you try this yourself, it is at your own risk. 

carry on....


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 17, 2010)

This is the 3" Eucratoscelus pachypus's water dish.
ps.....I normally just mist the sides of the sling enclosure every few days but whatever works for you I say.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 17, 2010)

rvtjonny said:


> just for the record, I will still continue to offer my sling water in a bowl/cap regardless. A soda cap is 30mm, I use a 16mm cap for my slings. basically its a chap stick cap cut down to make it shallow.   Glad to hear that the sling is ok though..
> _Note:_ I am not giving advice, and if you try this yourself, it is at your own risk.
> 
> carry on....


I am not telling people not to use a water dish, just saying until it gets bigger, I won't be. As for the chap stick cap. I never even thought of something like that. If I can find one around the house, I will try that. My slings leg span is bigger than a chap stick cap, so I would imagine something like that would be fine. Thanks for mentioning that.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 17, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> This is the 3" Eucratoscelus pachypus's water dish.
> ps.....I normally just mist the sides of the sling enclosure every few days but whatever works for you I say.


Well if that isn't very colorful, I don't know what is. Where do you get pebbles like that?


----------



## paul fleming (Jan 17, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> Well if that isn't very colorful, I don't know what is. Where do you get pebbles like that?


The stuff you buy for tropical fish.......


----------



## Arachnopets (Jan 17, 2010)

*Admin Note:*



Avicularia Man said:


> Well no more arguing for me. I just figure out how to use the ignore option, so ALL are welcome to post in my threads. <snip>.



Just to let you and everyone else know, EVERYONE is allowed to post in ANYONE'S thread (unless the AB Team deems otherwise). 

That is all. And I mean THAT IS ALL ...

Debby


----------



## Ms.X (Jan 17, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> I got some flat marbles (the type that you would put in with fish) and put them in my roaches water dish, crickets water dish, and my daughter's 1/4" A. Hentzi water dish. As for the A. metallica, I will keep the dish out for now and continue to let it drink the droplets from when I mist.


If the concern is about not providing a water dish for a sling that's too small, why does your 1/4" _A. hentzi_ still have a water dish?


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 17, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> If the concern is about not providing a water dish for a sling that's too small, why does your 1/4" _A. hentzi_ still have a water dish?


Because I don't mist it's cage like I do the Avics.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> Because I don't mist it's cage like I do the Avics.


You don't need to do either with a sling that small.  Keep the substrate moist and you're fine.

I wonder how you have the A. hentzi housed to even be able to fit a water dish in there...


----------



## forrestpengra (Jan 17, 2010)

+1.   I just imagine a warehouse. 

Be careful that you don't give too much space that there is difficulty finding prey. General rule is 2x the leg span. 




xhexdx said:


> You don't need to do either with a sling that small.  Keep the substrate moist and you're fine.
> 
> I wonder how you have the A. hentzi housed to even be able to fit a water dish in there...


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 17, 2010)

forrestpengra said:


> +1.   I just imagine a warehouse.
> 
> Be careful that you don't give too much space that there is difficulty finding prey. General rule is 2x the leg span.


It is in a 4"x4"x4" container and has no issues finding food. I put the cricket in the container, then chase it to the spider. The spider doesn't have to hunt.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 18, 2010)

Xian said:


> I really don't think you got that advice here on AB, unless somebody 'whispered' it to ya. There are way too many people here who would have corrected that advice had it been in a thread.


Well fact stands. I got the advice here. Up until today, these were the only spider forums I visited.


----------



## Teal (Jan 18, 2010)

*

Avicularia Man... you have shown a childish amount of ignorance and defiance in this thread.

Stop b****ing about advice given to you that almost cost you your Ts life, if you still have a water dish in an enclosure for a T that is even smaller than the one you nearly lost. 

I've seen you give advice on here - and it sucks.

So...

Sorry you almost lost a T. Even when given advice, you should do a proper amount of research as well to ensure the advice is sound, befor following it. Then, if you encounter any issues with said advice... immediately stop using it with anything or anyone it applies to! 

So much for common sense, huh? *


----------



## Teal (Jan 18, 2010)

*I, actually, was completely ON topic because I was referring to your original post 

Does...
*


Avicularia Man said:


> So to all those that told me not to worry about my small T's being safe with a water dish that is bigger than them. Stop giving advice, you don't know enough to be giving advice.


*

... not qualify as complaining about advice given, to you? 
Because it does to me.

And, so glad you followed your own advice... tell me, what did you use as a water dish for a 1/4" A. hentzi that the dish is the leg span of the sling?
*


			
				Avicularia Man said:
			
		

> For now on, my T's will have to have the leg span of it's water dish before it gets that water dish.


*

If the impressions you get, are anything like your level of maturity... well, it makes sense that both aspects fail you in this thread  *


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 18, 2010)

Teal said:


> *I, actually, was completely ON topic because I was referring to your original post
> 
> Does...
> *
> ...


No, it is not complaining. It is simply warning other newbies. How you got that confused with complaining is beyond me. 
I have the same kind of cap in the Hentzi's cage as was in the Metallica's cage. Only now it has a stone in it that takes up about 90% of the space in the cap with very little water in it. And I couldn't care less what you think of my maturity. Look who is the one trying to drag out the drama that popped up in this thread. Sure isn't me.
And so there is no confusion. The space between the pebble and the side of the cap is about 1/8". Last I checked, that was smaller than 1/4". But who knows, I could be wrong. After all, I am a newbing.


----------



## Smitty78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> Well fact stands. I got the advice here. Up until today, these were the only spider forums I visited.


You keep stating this "fact". Why don't you show us where (supposidly here) that you got this advice? I am beginning to wonder if you conjured up this advice yourself? You seem to give an awful lot, yet seem to know virtually nothing.

You don't need to reply, unless you can provide a link where you received this "advice". If you can't, you have absolutely nothing to say, or too stand your ground on right?

Are you and Paul fleming related? Just curious?


----------



## curiousme (Jan 18, 2010)

AM ~ i have gone through all the threads that you have started since you have been here, nowhere do i see *anyone* tell you that a water dish was suitable for a sling that small.  i did find someone telling you specifically that the water dish was too big, but you immediately rebutted the advice.  2" is the most commonly recommended size T to provide a water dish for.  Smaller slings are able to drink directly from the substrate and since itty bitty slings like yours need the added humidity, wetting half the substrate is our preferred way to hydrate small slings.

Very seldom do I see someone so uninformed try to give advice, or blame others for their mistakes.  I know I have had to correct misinformation from you before and at this point, i would hope you had done some research.  I am not really seeing evidence of that.

The most appalling thing is that you are making a public show of putting people on your ignore list.  That seems like such an elementary school mentality.  Plus, you are putting the people with more experience and advice/ opinions to give on that list, but they said things you didn't want to hear and you 'know' best................... I have to wonder what is the cause for all this.  You obviously think you are a pretty smart cookie, since you decide that advice given isn't good enough, or you deem it unnecessary/ not important.  If you are a smart cookie, then quit trying to argue with almost everyone.  Why make a complete arse of yourself, on a forum that could provide valuable information and advice.  :?

I would say that I bet you have made others' ignore list, but the experienced keepers probably have not done that; if only to correct the misinformation you like to give.  Please, just stop the attitude, it is making things unpleasant.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 18, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> People are arguing with him because he is a easy target, and none of the "elitist" have backed him up. Sadly every forum has the "cool kids", and you are just trying to be one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW a nice person....on these forums....without the elitist attitude.....WOW. Thanks for speaking up for me, but I don't think they care. When I first joined these forums a month ago, I enjoyed these forums. It was that way for the first three weeks, then everything went to crap and I started getting treated like crap by a lot of people (as you can see with the elitist attitude from many here). It's kinda funny you know. There is a thread running around here somewhere about the hobby dieing, or at least a lot of people leaving these forums. After seeing the way the elitist here treat newbies, I sure can understand why so many are leaving this site. Up until I started this thread and start having all kinds run their yap on me, I would have never thought to seek my knowledge elsewhere. But yesterday I spend a lot of time trying to find some different forums (and did) where they enjoy the hobby instead of enjoying trying to bash on a newb. I have never in my life on any forums had to put somebody on ignore. But this site managed to get me to put 6 people on ignore in one day. Sure there are a lot of nice people here, but there are just as many with their panties in a bunch. God forbid a newbie have an opinion. God forbid a newbie post a story of what happened with his spider. Anyways, they have already all but pushed me away. I will start spending my time posting on some other forums I found where they are in it for the fun of it, not to show off their elitist attitude. I will try to keep posting here if I don't continue to get ganged up on by the elitist. But at this point, I am really starting to think the only thing these forums are good for is the "for sale/trade" section so I can find good deals on future purchases. Well my rant is over now. You elitist can come back in and start bashing me again if you wish. I am starting to expect no less from you anyways.


----------



## Xian (Jan 18, 2010)

I think I have found the thread in question, about ALL those people who said it was okay to put a waterdish in with your slings......

Avicularia Man, you are giving yourself the bad advice, Sorry.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=170329


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jan 18, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> there are a lot of nice people here


+1

Yes, there are a lot of good people here. And they only want to help you and help you help your T. That is all.



This site is the finest in the hobby in my most humble of opinions, and the thought of you leaving because of a few unfortunate altercations is sad... I think in time you would find a lot to love about this site and the unique way its members operate and interact with one another. 

I won't say anything negative about other sites, but this one is alive and well and populated by thousands of awesome members. If I lost access to *this* tarantula forum, I would feel so lost.

Arachnoboards is an *invaluable* site and a veritable smorgasbord of information when it comes to keeping Ts.

It's true, we can be a "sharktank" at times, but if you don't let it get to you, you may find that you grow fond of that quality.

I know I have.

=)

EDIT: (took me a moment to find the post I was looking for)



rvtjonny said:


> just for the record, I will still continue to offer my sling water in a bowl/cap regardless. A soda cap is 30mm, I use a 16mm cap for my slings. basically its *a chap stick cap cut down to make it shallow*.   Glad to hear that the sling is ok though..
> _Note:_ I am not giving advice, and if you try this yourself, it is at your own risk.
> 
> carry on....


That is such a cool idea for a small water dish. 

A chap stick cap cut down to be made shallow! Nice!



:clap:


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 18, 2010)

*Admin Note*

If this crap keeps up, some of you are going to be very sorry that I'm becoming active again...........  More to follow........


----------



## MrDeranged (Jan 18, 2010)

*Admin Note*

Does anyone have any idea how close I'm coming to breaking my own rules on language?  You don't want that, your eyes will bleed.....

Arachnoboards has been around for a long time in one form or another.  We'll be around for many many more.  If you don't like it here, feel free to look at our links section.  There's a few links in there from forums that are still around.  You know what?  Do a google search, nevermind, I'll do it for you. Click here.  There's lots of forums that don't take advantage of our free links section because they don't like us or our moderation either 

You can say what you want about us, believe me, it's nothing that hasn't been said before many many times.  You are not a gift to the hobby.  You are not a unique little snowflake whose opinion is just as valid as that of anyone else.  There are people here who know more than you.  NONE of us are at the apex of knowledge when it comes to the hobby.  We ALL have more to learn.

You may think that some users get special treatment, that they don't get moderated.  Just because it's your opinion that something is against our rules, it's not your opinion that matters, it's ours.  Guess what, you don't know if someone has been moderated and you'll never find out from us.  We do not discuss moderation in public, nor do we discuss it privately other than with the moderated, and we never will.  It is only the business of the Arachnoboards Team and the person moderated.  The only way someone will know what went on between us and the moderated is if the moderated doesn't know when to keep their mouth shut.

This is a publicly viewable, privately owned forum.  Anyone can post in everyones threads.  You have no control over who posts in a thread that you started other than not starting it.  If you don't like someone who keeps posting in your threads, put them on ignore and don't respond to them.  Just know that they might be one of those users that knows a lot more than you and you might be missing out on their experience.

With over 20,000 users on the boards, some of them are going to be rude.  Rudeness is not against the rules, any more than ignorance is not against the rules.  Please note, this is not an open invitation to be either.  The two are not necessarily going to get along well, nor are they necessarily mutually exclusive.  If someone is posting incorrect information, in most cases there will be someone there to correct that information, some will be nice about it and some will be not so nice.

Deal with it or don't, we'll still be here.

Regards
Scott


----------



## Sathane (Jan 18, 2010)

LOL!  Nice to see not much has changed around here in my absence. 

I'm happy that your little guy made it through but I just have to ask; When someone told you that it was okay to put a water dish that is larger than a sling in it's enclosure did common-sense not set off warning bells in your head?  Personally, I've never seen anyone say something like that out here but I can't completely rule out the possibility - I've seen some really weird pieces of "advice".  Still, I can't see how someone was able to offer that completely incorrect gem and not get hopped all over by the rest of the forum.  Did you just read that one person's comment and think that it must be right, despite the deluge of comments following it that would have warned to the contrary?  Time to take a bit of responsibility for your own actions, I think. 

The "rule of thumb" is nothing under 2" LS should get a water dish.  I have put water bottle caps in enclosure for smaller specimens that need a bit more in the way of moisture though.


----------



## curiousme (Jan 18, 2010)

paul fleming said:


> You are giving out lots of advice here......can I ask what you keep and have experience in .....out of curiosity.......just to justify your answer ?
> I have.....lots and lots.....and even more
> well ?.............................


Paul, click here.  I am *not* an expert and have never claimed so.  I actively give advice, but only on things that i have some sort of _real_ experience with.  I don't feel like i need to justify anything, but you did use the word curiosity(which is my weak point); so i thought i would satisfy that for you.

Edited to add:  We also have tons of plants, 5 P. _imperator_, a B. _lateralis_ colony, 1 fish, 2 cats and a mini-us.


----------



## Sathane (Jan 18, 2010)

I just had the opportunity to look at the thread in question.  You know?  The one where you say you were told that the water bowl was fine.  
Now, I rate my reading ability as above average so I'm pretty sure what I see in that thread is actually people telling you it *is* way too big, and the enclosure *is* way too damp, yet you come right back and fight them on it.  The only person I see saying the dish is fine is you.  Oh, and by the way, your sling could have easily drowned in that enclosure without a water dish.  When the substrate is so wet that you can actually see small pools of water seeping up it's time to put the water jug down.

Reminding people of the rules is all fine and dandy but perhaps you should have included some input on the OP's actual question.  That way you look like less of a prick and more like you are genuinely trying to help.

You're telling people to think before posting? haha



Avicularia Man said:


> Yes, god forbid I warn somebody so they don't get in trouble with the admins.  You really should have thought that out BEFORE posting it.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 18, 2010)

Sathane said:


> I just had the opportunity to look at the thread in question.  You know?  The one where you say you were told that the water bowl was fine.
> Now, I rate my reading ability as above average so I'm pretty sure what I see in that thread is actually people telling you it is way too big, and the enclosure is way too damp, yet you come right back and fight them on it.  The only person I see saying the dish is fine is you.  Oh, and by the way, your sling could have easily drowned in that enclosure without a water dish.  When the substrate is so wet that you can actually see small pools of water seeping up it's time to put the water jug down.
> 
> Reminding people of the rules is all fine and dandy but perhaps you should have included some input on the OP's actual question.  That way you look like less of a prick and more like you are genuinely trying to help.
> ...


Funny how you didn't link to it. Sorry, but I didn't fight anybody about the substrate being too wet. I even said I know and that I added dry substrate to fix it. So much for that little misinformation you just tried to spread about me. And yes, I said the dish was fine. Why, because it is. My versicolor's legs span is wider than the water dish, you just can't tell in those photos because of how the sling is sitting. That too was explained in that thread. Again, so much for you trying to spread misinformation about me. As for letting the guy know he would get in trouble. Sorry I didn't meet your standards with what I said to him.  Next time you wish to go back and read old post from me, at least read the whole thread next time. Also let me add that I also explained why the substrate was so wet. I watered it the day before and poured to much in. Had my versi not molted and ran out the cage, it wouldn't have been sitting on the ground, it would have still be up in the leaves. Either way, as soon as I was told it was way too wet, I added more substrate to absorb the extra water.


----------



## Ether Imp (Jan 18, 2010)

MrDeranged said:


> Does anyone have any idea how close I'm coming to breaking my own rules on language?  You don't want that, your eyes will bleed.....
> 
> Arachnoboards has been around for a long time in one form or another.  We'll be around for many many more.  If you don't like it here, feel free to look at our links section.  There's a few links in there from forums that are still around.  You know what?  Do a google search, nevermind, I'll do it for you. Click here.  There's lots of forums that don't take advantage of our free links section because they don't like us or our moderation either
> 
> ...


First of all: Well said. (And no, I'm not sucking up. Not my style.)

Secondly, I couldn't help but smile inside at this:



> *You are not a unique little snowflake whose opinion is just as valid as that of anyone else.*


"You are not a beautiful and unique snowflake.  You are the same decaying organic matter as everyone else, and we are all part of the same compost pile."  ~Chuck Palahniuk, Fight Club, Chapter 17

Love it.


----------



## Smitty78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> And yes, I said the dish was fine. Why, because it is. My versicolor's legs span is wider than the water dish, you just can't tell in those photos because of how the sling is sitting.





Avicularia Man said:


> So to all those that told me not to worry about my small T's being safe with a water dish that is bigger than them. Stop giving advice, you don't know enough to be giving advice. For now on, my T's will have to have the leg span of it's water dish before it gets that water dish. Until then, it's water will come from food and misting. I am just happy my T pulled through. Lesson learned.


Please explain this for me. I obviously do not understand. In one post you say the water dish was fine, then you turn around in another post and say the water dish is not fine, and blame everyone else for giving you ill advice. To top that all off, you continue to argue your point. It seems like you are arguing yourself.

Why not just leave this alone, admit you made a mistake, and use it as a learning experience?


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 18, 2010)

Smitty78 said:


> Please explain this for me. I obviously do not understand. In one post you say the water dish was fine, then you turn around in another post and say the water dish is not fine, and blame everyone else for giving you ill advice. To top that all off, you continue to argue your point. It seems like you are arguing yourself.
> 
> Why not just leave this alone, admit you made a mistake, and use it as a learning experience?


I have two avics. One Metallica (the one that almost drowned) and a Versicolor (the one who has a leg span wider than it's water dish). Hope that clears it up better for you.


----------



## Sathane (Jan 18, 2010)

That's because it was linked to in an earlier post.  Here it is anyway since I realize it will be easier for you to keep up if you don't have to scroll around too much.  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=170329

Just to inform you further.  The dish is deemed too big if the specimen is too small to comfortably stand over it.  I happen to have raised quite a few _A. versicolor_s and that spider would have to stretch to touch both side of that dish.  Also, considering the spider had just molted, are you trying to suggest that that specimen was large enough to straddle that water cap *before* it molted?  Highly doubtful.  Nice try though.  Good for you regarding adding more substrate.  Now you can work on the "taking responsibility for your own actions" part and not shift blame onto others.



Avicularia Man said:


> Funny how you didn't link to it. Sorry, but I didn't fight anybody about the substrate being too wet. I even said I know and that I added dry substrate to fix it. So much for that little misinformation you just tried to spread about me. And yes, I said the dish was fine. Why, because it is. My versicolor's legs span is wider than the water dish, you just can't tell in those photos because of how the sling is sitting. That too was explained in that thread. Again, so much for you trying to spread misinformation about me. As for letting the guy know he would get in trouble. Sorry I didn't meet your standards with what I said to him.  Next time you wish to go back and read old post from me, at least read the whole thread next time. Also let me add that I also explained why the substrate was so wet. I watered it the day before and poured to much in. Had my versi not molted and ran out the cage, it wouldn't have been sitting on the ground, it would have still be up in the leaves. Either way, as soon as I was told it was way too wet, I added more substrate to absorb the extra water.


It's that personality disorder I was talking about. 



Smitty78 said:


> Please explain this for me. I obviously do not understand. In one post you say the water dish was fine, then you turn around in another post and say the water dish is not fine, and blame everyone else for giving you ill advice. To top that all off, you continue to argue your point. It seems like you are arguing yourself.
> 
> Why not just leave this alone, admit you made a mistake, and use it as a learning experience?


Did you just call yourself a hooker?  Silly Spit, you never cease to amaze me.  Just when I think you might say something that might make some sense...



paul fleming said:


> I never take tramps I meet begging for money too serious either


----------



## Avicularia Man (Jan 18, 2010)

Sathane said:


> That's because it was linked to in an earlier post.  Here it is anyway since I realize it will be easier for you to keep up if you don't have to scroll around too much.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=170329
> 
> Just to inform you further.  The dish is deemed too big if the specimen is too small to comfortably stand over it.  I happen to have raised quite a few _A. versicolor_s and that spider would have to stretch to touch both side of that dish.  Also, considering the spider had just molted, are you trying to suggest that that specimen was large enough to straddle that water cap *before* it molted?  Highly doubtful.  Nice try though.  Good for you regarding adding more substrate.  Now you can work on the "taking responsibility for your own actions" part and not shift blame onto others.
> ...


Yes, it had a leg span wider than the water dish BEFORE it molted. No trying to it. It is a fact. One you can't seem to except. Again, you are judging off that pic, which I already said was a bad pic to try and judge from, yet here you are trying to use it to judge from anyways. I am not here to try and convince anybody. I really couldn't care less if somebody believes me or not. that's their own personal issue, not mine. The spiders leg span was wider than the dish regardless of whether or not you believe me. Sure it had to spread it's legs out, but it's legs were still able to reach the sides and beyond.


----------



## Sathane (Jan 18, 2010)

This picture looks fine to me.  Forgive me for not taking what you say at face value.  You've already proven to be inconsistent and inaccurate enough.  Also, I did go and reread the original thread to be sure and you said you added "a bit of substrate in the corner for him to go to if he wants".  A far cry from you fixing the flooding enclosure issue you had going on.  If I throw a tiny clump of dry substrate in the corner of an otherwise flooded enclosure, I've hardly eliminated the threat of drowning.  If you need a diagram to illustrate the point, let me know and I'll gladly draw one up for you.  You seem like the type that learns better with lots and lots of pictures and perhaps a bit of pointing and grunting.

One positive comment I do have to throw your way is that your spelling and grammar is significantly better than most people who come out to make an ass of themselves.  I'm sure the AB community would be grateful if you'd take Paul aside and teach him some basics.



Avicularia Man said:


> Yes, it had a leg span wider than the water dish BEFORE it molted. No trying to it. It is a fact. One you can't seem to except. Again, you are judging off that pic, which I already said was a bad pic to try and judge from, yet here you are trying to use it to judge from anyways. I am not here to try and convince anybody. I really couldn't care less if somebody believes me or not. that's their own personal issue, not mine. The spiders leg span was wider than the dish regardless of whether or not you believe me. Sure it had to spread it's legs out, but it's legs were still able to reach the sides and beyond.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 18, 2010)

Avicularia Man said:


> Yes, it had a leg span wider than the water dish BEFORE it molted. No trying to it. It is a fact. One you can't seem to except. Again, you are judging off that pic, which I already said was a bad pic to try and judge from, yet here you are trying to use it to judge from anyways. I am not here to try and convince anybody. I really couldn't care less if somebody believes me or not. that's their own personal issue, not mine. The spiders leg span was wider than the dish regardless of whether or not you believe me. Sure it had to spread it's legs out, but it's legs were still able to reach the sides and beyond.


From that picture alone it is CLEAR that you did not do the requisite research before you purchased your bevy of little slings.  The substrate is WAY too wet, the enclosure is too large, and the water dish is huge.  You are wrong.  It is a fact.  There is no arguing about it.  The pictures are clear.  For a sling that size that water dish is just a drowning waiting to happen.  You might not believe me.  But I wasn't the one dumb enough to have a sling nearly drown.  You were.  

Accept when you're wrong with humility instead of arguing without a leg to stand on.  This whole thread, all 9 pages of it, is nothing but a testament to your immature attitude and inability to take constructive criticism while dealing out your own non-constructive criticism.


----------

